# Sick sick puppy...



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Late last night we woke up to the sound of Remy dry heaving, but he has a sensitive stomach and does this quite a bit so when we didn't hear him actually throw up we went back to sleep. This morning when we went to take him out of his crate we saw three large spots of vomit... his food from last night. We tried to feed him this morning but he wouldn't eat, and he will barely drink water. He is lethargic and continues to vomit... just water now... we've been up since 7:30a, it's noon now. He is drooling (which I've heard means he's sick to his stomach) and his gums are not nice and pink... he seems dehydrated. I'm really worried. I was with him all day yesterday and I'm not sure WHAT he could have gotten ahold of.... I want to take him to the ER Vet but it's so expensive and I don't get my check until Monday. I can take him if I absolutely have to, but I don't want to jump the gun... last time he ate a bone we took him in and paid 300 dollars for exam/xrays and he pooped it out the next day. :doh:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If his gums are not pink, he needs to be seen NOW. Youngsters can dehydrate very very quickly. I would urge you to either get him in your vet or if they are closed, get to the ER.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If he is vomiting water, it's not good-he can't rehydrate himself. If you gently pull up the skin on the back of his neck, does it go back within one or two seconds? If it doesn't, he is dehydrated and needs to be seen ASAP.

Is he pooping? Have you taken his temperature?

He is not a baby puppy, so has some more reserves than an 8 week old, but if his gums are pale, that is not a good sign.

Can you call your regular vet, or do they just have everyone contact the emergency vet?

If you write a check at the vet, it shouldn't hit the bank before Monday and if you have direct deposit, or can deposit your check right away, you should be fine. Or, you can use a credit card and make a payment right away on Monday to cover it.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

He pooped this morning, not diarrhea but not firm either. Big ones, and he didn't take any time to go... it seemed urgent for him. We just found a vet that is open until 3 and we are taking him in in 30 minutes. My boyfriend is a vet tech... he took his temp and it is 100.7 which he says is normal? and the skin on his neck goes down immediately. His pee is bright yellow which I've always heard means that he needs fluids...

We are going to do the exam and see what the vet recommends. If he desperately wants x-rays we will do them, if not we will wait until tomorrow/monday


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So glad you found an open vet-keep us posted. Hopefully it is nothing serious. Glad there is no temp and that he has pooped too.

He may still be dehydrated but not as bad as if his skin had lost its elasticity also.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't know how old your puppy is, but my vet said it is ALWAYS a cause for concern when a young puppy vomits and that they need to be seen immediately.

I'm so sorry your ER vet is expensive, so I hope that your vet helps and your pup feels better very soon!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

When a dog vomits - especially more than once - the drill our family vet recommends is to withhold food for at least 12 hours and preferably 24 hours. Then you ease them back onto bland food, starting with about 1/4 of a normal meal, wait a few hours and then repeat if no more vomiting happens. The idea is to let an upset tummy settle down and recover before you ask the system to work again. 

Pale gums are never a good sign and I'm so glad you are taking your baby to the vet. Please keep us posted.

It's wonderful that you have a vet-tech boyfriend!

Holding Remy and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Bailey'sMom (Oct 25, 2011)

Hope your pup is ok! Glad you're taking Remy to the vet, poor little guy. Hope he feels better soon, keep us posted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Remy*

Praying Remy is o.k.

Make sure they rule out parvo.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Worst nightmare ever, he has parvo. The vet says we caught it early and he has a 75% chance... but of course we are worried sick. Being that my live-in-BF is a tech, he allowed us to bring the fluids home and administer them ourselves instead of having Remy stay there alone overnight (they close at 3 and wouldn't be back in to check on him until noon tomorrow). We are going to drop him off when they open tomorrow for the vet to continue to watch him until they close. WHY didn't I get pet insurance?! Whatever the cost, though, I'll do what I have to to make sure my boy is safe and happy. He looks miserable... Keep him in your thoughts and prayers please, he needs them.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fingers crossed for you and Remy. So glad you found a vet.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It's good you took him to see a vet. Healing thoughts and prayers sent your way.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Parvo is horrible, but the best news is that you caught it early and you are treating the disease with the respect it deserves. I'm so glad that you have excellent help and that you can nurse your baby through the night.

Years ago I rescued a pup who was diagnosed with distemper days after I brought her home. Our vet warned me not to get attached to her because she was not likely to survive. Too late! I loved my little gal and nurse her, feeding her from my fingers when that was the only way she would eat. She lived to be 16 years old - not so bad for a German Shepherd! 

Love works miracles and Remy is getting lots of that.

Prayers for Remy and for you,
Lucy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, many prayers coming your way. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh no!!!! Keep us posted ... Big hugs to you and your BF ...


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

The vet told us to bleach our apartment (and we are) but we live in an apartment complex... I'm sure that's how he got it, and I'm hoping he doesn't spread it. His "girlfriend", as we all call her, a boxer mix that also lives in the complex, is doing great and they just played yesterday. Luckily she is fully vaccinated... I'd be in even worse shape if I thought I gave parvo to another puppy... Her mommy is bleaching her apartment too... any other pointers for us? I know for sure I will be sleeping by him all night with my alarm set every hour...


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

So very sorry. Sending prayers and good thoughts. Good for you getting to the vet sooner rather than later.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am happy you are able to have your baby at home and treat him there. I cannot imagine a vet kenneling a sick puppy at 3pm one day and not checking on him until the next day at noon. I would never leave one of my boys there  That's a full 21 hours alone????
(I think I read your post right - if not I apologize)
Carol


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry. I hope he will get better soon.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

oh remy.... I'm so glad you made the right decision and took your boy to the vet. Hoping for a speedy recovery for remy!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear he has parvo, but glad you caught it early and didn't wait!

Is he up to date on his vaccinations? If he is, and your vet has the record, it is possible the company who made the vaccine may pay for part or all of his treatment. Worth looking into at least.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about the diagnosis. I hope he gets over this quickly. Parvo is such a terrible thing to watch a pet go through.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

He has had three rounds of vaccinations, plus one at the breeder. We were told by our vet that three rounds would be enough (he doesn't count the breeder one because sometimes those are not kept at correct temps, etc). THIS vet, though, says he likes to do four rounds... so do you think we could still call the vaccination company since he only did three rounds? And yes, he would have been there 21 hours alone. I am so glad that my BF knows how to do all of this stuff... I couldn't have left him alone that long! Apparently this vet has a 75% success rate on parvo cases... he says that he has developed a special balance of medication/fluids that raise survival rates higher. So far Remy is doing well... sleeping and sleeping. We were told no food/water for 2 days. Poor baby, he's going to be starving.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It's really not how many vaccinations they have had, it is when they had the last one. With young puppies, we don't know when the maternal antibodies have worn off and allowed the vaccine to do its job. Because of this, we give multiple vaccinations to puppies, spaced 3-4 weeks apart. The last vaccination of the series needs to be between 14 and 16 weeks, for the best shot at protection.

It's worth a try anyway. And I would at least report it to them as a possible vaccine failure.

Wow-I cannot imagine the vet would have left him for 21 hours alone! I am glad you were able to bring him home. When Marie the Pug had cancer and was getting so dehydrated, my vet showed me how to give her fluids.

Fingers crossed for your boy!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

What a good mom you are. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

There were a number of parvo cases this year on the GRF alone and all puppies had been vaccinated so I am thinking there must have been a bad batch or something out there. Is there a FDA for dog meds?


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm sorry this happened to Remy. He looks so sweet! Sounds like he is getting great care though! He will be in our thoughts!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm scared.. my boyfriend says he is getting worse. The vet told us to do fluids again at 10 so we gave him some about 20 minutes ago. He seems to be perking up a little but by a little I mean his eyes are open. He wet himself and he hasn't been able to hardly stay awake. Has anyone been through this? I can't lose my baby boy...


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

My german shepard mix who passed away a couple of years ago from something else had parvo when she was a puppy. She stayed at the vet for four days until they said she was well enough to come home. If I were you I would find an emergency vet that has people there round the clock and take him there. I know it costs a lot and how hard that can be believe me but I think having round the clock care by a vet is what he needs. I pray that he gets better.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

ashleylp said:


> I'm scared.. my boyfriend says he is getting worse. The vet told us to do fluids again at 10 so we gave him some about 20 minutes ago. He seems to be perking up a little but by a little I mean his eyes are open. He wet himself and he hasn't been able to hardly stay awake. Has anyone been through this? I can't lose my baby boy...


I am so sorry to hear about this.  Is there an e-vet nearby that has a vet during the night?? If he is getting worse I'd want to take him in. Parvo is so serious, I wouldn't want to take any chances.


----------



## sandyhp (Jan 21, 2008)

I have to agree. I would take him to a 24 hour emergency clinic where he will be watched and treated.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Are you giving SQ fluids or IV?? I would have fluids running the whole time at a slow/steady rate rather than under the skin. So that the absorption is direct. What kind of fluids did they give you? K or dextrose? Or just lactated ringers. He needs to keep his electolytes up. Sometime the stress of the disease may lower blood sugar.

Did the vet send you home with an antibiotic to administer through the iv slowly? Like Cephazolin?

Any anti-nausea meds? It is important to try to make the dog comfortbale.

I have also heard great things about giving the anti-viral drug (Tamiflu)

If you have no clue what I am asking....please please bring to an emergency hospital. Parvo should not be taken lightly.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Agreed. An ER vet has more resources than you do.
I'm sorry you are going through this. Prayers for the puppy continue.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sad to read about Remy. I hope you have taken him to an emergency hospital. My thoughts and prayers will be with you as you help Remy to fight his way back to health!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I think it's time for the emergency vet. Call ahead and let them know you are bringing in a very ill parvo puppy, so they can be prepared.

Prayers for your baby boy.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Sending prayers and healing thoughts for Remy. Bentley had parvo at 15 weeks old. He did seem to get worse before he got better. If there is no emergency vet open near you, do you have mobile vets where you are? Also, the vaccine company paid all of Bentley's medical bills, as he was vaccinated...definitely talk to your regular vet about that.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

He is acting much better now than earlier. We are doing IV. The vet said he makes his own cocktail of meds with penicillin, reglan, vitamins, etc. We are at 1 drip/ 2 sec. The vet said no food or water... I think he was acting so badly earlier because he was running low on fluids, once we gave him more he perked up a bit. Granted, he's not great, but he is much better than earlier...


----------



## doula1st (Aug 2, 2011)

So sorry you are going through this. I cant imagine how hard that must be. I will be praying for you and Remy.


----------



## Gino (Sep 26, 2011)

Poor, poor Remy. I am so sorry this is happening to him and it really hits home to me because my puppy Gino is only one week younger. I am keeping him in my thoughts and wishing him a speedy full recovery. Hang in there.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

This just breaks my heart for you all.... I am praying that he has a better day today. Thank heaven you all went ahead and got him to the vet. Please keep us posted....


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Poor little guy. Keep us updated.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

ASHLEY

Thank God he's at the vet-I will be praying for him.


----------



## Bailey'sMom (Oct 25, 2011)

Wishing Remy a speedy recovery! Poor little guy...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How is he?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Remy. He is so lucky to have you and your bf to look after him. He must be miserable. I wouldn't worry about him feeling hungry - think of how you feel when you have a stomach virus. He probably wouldn't want to eat anyway. 

I'm with the others - if he seems to be getting worse, take him to an ER vet. If cost is a concern, I'm sure they would treat and you could work out a payment plan. This must be so hard - try to stay positive for your guy. Sending you positive thoughts.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope that Remy is better this morning and that you can get the additional vet care that he urgently needs. Like others, I think he needs to be in a hospital where they provide 24x7 care.

Holding Remy and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

How's Remy doing?


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

We had to do the emergency vet thing with Ozzy and it WAS expensive but I would have felt awful had something happened to him (and it would have in our case) had I not gone. 

Honestly, our bill was crazy but Ozzy needed surgery. I was suprised by how relatively inexpensive it was for him to just stay there and be monitored. 

Our emergency vet had a brochure for "care credit". It's a credit company that can be used for medical procedures, including animal care. Their interest rates can be high BUT they have a 6 month, no interest plan too. Basically if you pay off your balance in 6 months there is NO interest charge. If you miss a payment or don't pay off your balance you will get charged a ton of interest though so I don't recommend using it if you can't make your payments or get it paid off in 6 months.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

We kept him at home through the night and I am PLEASED to say that he is doing SO MUCH BETTER! Of course he still has a couple days of illness ahead of him, but he is going back to the vet at 12 and I think he will be very happy to see his condition. I set my alarm and woke up to check on him every 15 minutes through the night. He is on fluids right now and no longer looks like a "parvo puppy" but more like a puppy who is just typically sick... like a cold or whatever.

Thank you to EVERYONE for your prayers and thoughts! It is amazing what this forum can do! We take him to the vet at 12, pick him up at 5pm today, and then keep him overnight again until my boyfriend can take him into the vet he works at at 6:30am tomorrow. He already called "his" doctor and she says she is ready for him.

Once again, thank you to everyone. I will continue to let you all know how he is doing. I think we are going to get through this.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the update about Remy. I am so very glad that he is doing better today. He is a lucky little guy!

I hope you are able to get some sleep while your vet has him this afternoon, since you're likely to have another night of nursing duty tonight.

Lighting a candle (http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF) and wishing good things for Remy and for you,
Lucy


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Sending everyone prayers.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So happy that Remy is doing a little better. Sounds like you and your BF are doing a great job caring for him at home.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SO relieved he is doing better today. Prayers continue until he is 100%!!!


----------



## Bailey'sMom (Oct 25, 2011)

So glad that your sweet boy is doing better! He is so lucky to have such a good mom


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I just read this thread after not being on the forum for a few days. 

Sooo glad to hear that Remy is doing better.

Sending prayers and encouragement your way.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

We dropped Remy off at the vet and he says he looks much better but these things can get better and then suddenly get worse, so not to get our hopes up too much. He said when we bring him home tonight to continue fluids but also supplement with plain pedialite to see if he can keep it down. We are totally confident in this vet... he has been great 100% of the way... hopefully he will help us keep our little boy. Remy was sad to leave us but I think he knows the doctor is good.. we always make a big happy deal about going to the vet.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Side note: Remy is very short-haired, and when we were at the vet TWO techs came in and said "what a beautiful golden mix! what is he, part lab?!"... uh, no.  I know others have had this issue... can't wait for his hair to grow out!


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

So glad he's doing better! I hope you get in a nap today.

Ozzy was really short haired too but it started to grow out the class month or so.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh my goodness, my heart raced as I read this thread and I'm so glad Remy is on the road to recovery. How frightening for you both. I'm glad you are able to take him home at night and continue the fluids and all. Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery. 

That is frightening to think there could be a bad batch of vaccine. I thought (not positive) the FDA takes reports on failures and such if you are planning on reporting.

We adopted our first golden at 4 months of age from a shelter. They told us a vet found him on the streets and took him in, nursed him through a bout of parvo and got him healthy before turning him into this shelter for their adoption program. He was such a wonderful dog and lived to 13 1/2. I hope you have many more years with Remy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im just seeing this...Im so happy that Remy is doing better. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to hear a positive update on Remy.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so glad Remy is doing better. I was worried about him. I'm praying that he gets better very fast and back to being a playful puppy.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

He is home from the vet for the night! Had more diarrhea and vomiting at the vet but the followed up with fluids and more anti-nausea meds so the doctor says he should be good for tonight. He had a LOT more energy when we picked him up but is now resting. The vet says we are not out of the hot water yet, he thinks if he is doing well tomorrow we will be able to say he will be a survivor, but as of today things can still be very touch and go.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so, so happy to read that he is doing better. I was so afraid to come check. I let out a big sigh of relief, so I can only imagine how YOU feel.

I will continue to send positive thoughts your way...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the update. Keeping little Remy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> I am so, so happy to read that he is doing better. I was so afraid to come check. I let out a big sigh of relief, so I can only imagine how YOU feel.
> 
> I will continue to send positive thoughts your way...


YES, We were terrified to go pick him up from the vet because we were afraid maybe something had happened. Luckily, this vet is amazing... we like him so much! It is def. a higher power thing that we found him... randomly on the internet, no less!

If any of you live in Austin, I can for sure recommend a great vet to you!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just read this whole thread through so nervous for Remy. How wonderful he seems to be fighting a winning battle. You and your boyfriend are amazing in how you've nursed him through it. I am worried about this parvo streak too. I agree that there is sudfdely much more of it around.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just seeing this..and have been holding my breath reading the updates but glad to see he is doing much better!  Thinking of you and little Remy..sending good thoughts your way! 

Hope to hear some good news tomorrow!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers continue that he has a good night and by tomorrow is out of the woods. I'd love for you to message me the name of your vet and where in Austin he is. Although we don't live there, we visit our son and his family often. They are in Sunset Valley, right off Brodie.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm oh so glad to see that the news about Remy is still good! 

Continuing to hold you and your baby boy in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Prayers continue that he has a good night and by tomorrow is out of the woods. I'd love for you to message me the name of your vet and where in Austin he is. Although we don't live there, we visit our son and his family often. They are in Sunset Valley, right off Brodie.


Please let me know if you got my PM! I sent it but I'm not sure if it went through. We are right in that area as well!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Fingers crossed for a progress in the right direction tonight....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

ashleylp said:


> Please let me know if you got my PM! I sent it but I'm not sure if it went through. We are right in that area as well!


 
Thanks. Yes, I got your message and sent you one right back.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad to see Remy's update. I hope he has another good night and tomorrow will bring good news that he is out of the woods!! Thoughts and prayers continue for Remy and you and your boyfriend as you continue to nurse him through this!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just heard from Ashley that Remy isn't doing as well tonight. Her bf was hooking him back up to fluids after he had vomited trying to keep down pedialyte. Please everyone, lets light up the candle site to send this little guy and his mom healing thoughts and prayers.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Candle Lit


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Another candle lit, with prayers for Remy.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Candle Lit


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Lit a candle and sending prayers for Remy.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Another candle lit.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Thinking of Remy. Come on,, little guy....you can get through this!


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

A candle lit from our house to you and you boy- love Julie and bello


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Another candle lit, sending healing thoughts for Remy. Hugs, Olga.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Candle lit, praying for little boy. Please God save little Remy, his mom loves him so much.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you all so much.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How is Remy doing, any better?


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Sending more prayers and healing thoughts.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm not counting vomiting the pedialyte as a worsening thing since he had some vomiting and diarrhea at the vet. It sounds like it was just too soon to start liquids.
And the reglan dose may need some adjustment since he had diarrhea.

Positive thoughts and prayers continue.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

He is doing okay. Not great but as good as I can expect. He vomited again earlier but no diarrhea. He is sleeping well. For a bit his heart rate decreased a lot and his breathing got slow, but it seems perfectly normal now.


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

Another candle lit, prayers go out to Remmy.


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

hope he feels better soon


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby boy, hope he will be much better tomorrow, just catching up to this thread....candle lit...hugs


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Prayers and good thoughts coming all the way from Bulgaria!Stay strong little Remy.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Just catching up on this too. Parvo is horrible here in Texas. So glad your Vet is letting you do his IV's so you can bring him home at night. I have lit a candle and pray for his speedy recovery.


----------



## dkt (Jun 20, 2011)

Another candle lit....poor, poor little Remy--lots of healing thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just looking for a morning update......and to bump up for thoughts and prayers. Here's the candle site.... lets light it up for little Remy and his family. http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Still doing better?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just catching up and seeing that Remy may have had a bad night. I'm hoping he has rallied again this morning. Poor little guy. More good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I was not on all weekend and just caught up on this thread. Ashley, I hope Remy is better this morning. Please know my thoughts are with you, and I am hoping he moves into the survivor category today....Bless you guys for taking such great care of this little guy.....Dawn


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Prayers coming your way, I hope he is doing better today!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Just lit a candle for Remy. Hope he rallies and comes through safe and sound. (((hugs)))


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey all. Sorry for a semi-late update... it has already been a hectic morning. Remy had a pretty bad night last night. We ended up calling the ER vet and asking if there was anything that they could do that we aren't doing already.... and they said no. For a while it was really touch and go and I was very scared. He vomited a few more times in the middle of the night, but no diarrhea.

My boyfriend and I took him to the vet office he works at today. I am in grad school and have to teach class today so there is no way that I could stay with him, which in itself is stressful. Once we got to the vet he continued to vomit and was shaking. The doctor there was just about to look at him when I said goodbye and left.

So my update is kind of bad, but kind of good. He made it through the night... the longer he fights this, the better chance he has. I told him that today was bring your puppy to work day and that he is going to be my BF's sidekick all day long, and he gets to stay in the special kennel in a room all for himself because he's the best puppy there is. I don't know how much of that got through to him but I do know there is power in positive thinking and hopefully I could pretend to be as positive as if he were healthy. I am terrified and I am going to talk to my professor and leave class if I get a call from my BF. I know school is important, and some may not understand the love I have for my pup, but he is family and ultimately, he comes first.

Thank you all so much for the candles... it made me cry that we have so many prayers and thoughts flowing our way for our little boy.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Candle lit..so sorry you and poor baby Remy are going through this. I can't imagine. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Golden Lady (Aug 30, 2011)

So sorry for your little Remy. Hope is feeling better soon. Praying for Remy.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Keep fighting, little man.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

More positive thoughts coming your way. It sounds like you are all doing everything you can.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts your way. Believe me most of us here understand that your pup takes prioity over other important things in your life. I have left work for a dog emergency. You are in a very difficult situation with your pup but it sounds like he is in good hands and you are doing the very best for him. <<<<HUGS>>>>!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Did the vet xray his gut just to be sure that he doesn't have a double whammy...parvo and an obstruction?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm just seeing this today as I wasn't on much this past weekend. I'm so sorry what you are going through with your pup. Healing thoughts and prayers coming from Gunner and me. Hugs to you and your boyfriend.


----------



## Petit Cadeau (Oct 18, 2011)

Crossed fingers, paws and sending many prayers for remy's recovery. 
From our family to yours.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the update. Prayers continued. Your little boy is the fighter, he will win this battle, I truly believe in it. Stay strong and positive.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> Did the vet xray his gut just to be sure that he doesn't have a double whammy...parvo and an obstruction?


Hmm... no they haven't. They did say that throwing up is normal at this point... but gosh, wouldn't that be terrible?! I don't think he'd make it through surgery...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Your lil guy is fighting hard and we're right behind you sending all we've got for a good outcome and your pupper back to normal quickly.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Sending so much out to you and to Remy~ 
Julie


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We are pulling for him, he has so much good going for him!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Just reading this...prayers coming your way.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Adding my prayers to all those that have come before. Sending positive energy and thoughts your way!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Strong prayers coming your way for your sweet Remy. I hope your next update tells us he's doing better.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Praying hard for Remy !!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Come on Remy...keep on fighting!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Candle glowing bright for Remy. I will keep your baby in my prayers. (HUGS)


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Come on, little guy!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

View My Video

There is a video that my BF sent me today. Sorry for the bad quality. He says that Remy continued to throw up throughout the day and is "no better, but no worse". He says that we probably have a long night ahead of us. Here, Remy just got some fluids so he is up. He goes through such ups and downs it's hard to tell what'll happen... This disease is terrible and I hope that no one else goes through it. Cats became immune... what can we do to get our pups on board?!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Ashley, I keep praying he'll turn the corner soon and start getting better. Bless his heart ( and yours too). Hope he does ok tonight and that the morning finds him doing better.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sad looking. I hope he kicks this soon.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Poor baby  Prayers for him from here in South Carolina.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That poor, poor baby 

You can fight this, Remy!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so glad that Remy made it through last night. He is a tough little fighter and your love is a great source of strength for him.

Sending healing energy and prayers for Remy and for you,
Lucy


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I wish you and your BF a lot of strength for tonight...keep on fighting, Remy!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Your poor sweet boy--his little eyes clearly tell that he is feeling so bad. Many many prayers are being said for you guys from around the world. I hope he improves over the night and you can get some rest.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Just getting in and want you to know Remy's candle is lit and prayers are said. Keep on fighting little one. There is so much strength coming your way, take it and heal. 

All our love to you Ashley, we are with you.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Aww! Poor baby. I hate that "I don't feel good" look they get. Is he coming home tonight or staying at the vets?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

ashleylp said:


> View My Video
> 
> There is a video that my BF sent me today. Sorry for the bad quality. He says that Remy continued to throw up throughout the day and is "no better, but no worse". He says that we probably have a long night ahead of us. Here, Remy just got some fluids so he is up. He goes through such ups and downs it's hard to tell what'll happen... This disease is terrible and I hope that no one else goes through it. Cats became immune... what can we do to get our pups on board?!


Ashley, I am so sorry you guys are going through this! Is he not getting continuous fluids at a slow and steady rate? It still sounds like he is getting fluids here and there? Candle lit!


----------



## Bailey'sMom (Oct 25, 2011)

Keep on fighting Remy! This breaks my heart. He'll pull through, thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## jadellies (Sep 20, 2011)

I will say a special prayer for Remy, hang in there little guy!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, poor sweet guy! What a sad little face.  I am hoping with all my heart that he starts to rally soon and gets on the road to full recovery. I am so unfamiliar with parvo - this just sounds so awful and scary.

Big hug to you and your bf. And an even bigger one to Remy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Just saw this.. sending prayers for dear Remy. Poor sweet baby. I am so sorry he is so ill.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Continued prayers for Remy! Hang in there buddy....I feel so sad for you. Take care and try to get some rest.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

*Ashley: Praying for little Remy and you!!*
My Mimi had parvo when she was a pup and made it. It is very scary, but keep fighting!!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

It just breaks to my heart to see a puppy not feeling well. Stay strong and keep fighting, Remy!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby looks so sad, continued thoughts and prayers for Remy and big hugs from all of us!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Good and positive thoughts for Remy!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

He is home tonight, getting IV fluids continuously tonight. He continues to vomit despite anti nausea meds. He receives more anti nausea meds tonight at 2:30am. He just vomited a puddle that I swear was two feet wide... All of his fluids from today 

Also, earlier he went poop. Classic parvo poop is diarrhea with blood. His was solid and sticky, no visible blood, he really pushed to get it out. Has anyone heard anything about this? I am worried simply because it ISN'T diarrhea. I guess thats weird but I'd rather him have all the typical symptoms so we know how to treat it and treat it NOW...

I bought him a parvo pony two days ago when he was diagnosed and he has been sleeping with it all day. A few minutes ago he tried to play with it. He very slowly picked it up in his mouth and started to chew it. It lasted all of a minute but it still gives me hope...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Prayers for Remy....


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sending prayers to your baby boy!!! 

Remy is lucky to have such loving parents.

Fight hard baby!!!


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Prayers for Remy and you.
Keeping fighting and thinking positived.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh, I just hate this.... I'm so, so sorry.... Keep being strong and we will keep praying for you all....


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Remember that your touch gives Remy strength and eases pain. He needs your hands tonight.

Holding Remy and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

We're all pulling for you Remy!


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

All the strength and heart we have are going your way- rest and heal, little remy~


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Healing thoughts and prayers are flowing continuously for little Remy to feel better soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Come on Remy, you've got people all over the world fighting for you...don't give up the fight buddy......Ashley...you guys are doing such a great job.....Bless you all. Fight Remy, FIGHT!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Just saw your update. Our vet said the solid poop vs. diarrhea was a good sign because he wasn't losing hydration there in addition to the vomiting. I am so sorry you are going through this. More prayers and positive healing thoughts headed your way.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

When my Maggie was 4-5 months old, she went through parvo. I, too, did not want to leave her at the vets, particularly since it was over a holiday weekend (Thanksgiving), so my vet allowed me to take her home. He showed me how to give her fluid through an IV and anti-nausea shots. I basically spent the next four days/three nights holding her, cleaning up after her little body was racked with vomiting then dry heaves, carrying her outside to try and use the bathroom, and lots of praying before she finally turned the corner toward recovery. Maggie is now 11 years old and going strong. 

Many prayers going out to Remy and you are your boyfriend. Hold on to your little pup as I honestly believe he draws on your strength as his body if fighting this terrible virus.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Watching Remy's video really made me want to kiss and hug him and help make him feel better. Please give him extra love for me. Please keep fighting Remy. I hope to read that Remy had a better night. I will continue to have healing thoughts and prayers for Remy!!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Still thinking postive thoughts for you and Remy. 
Your video was heart breaking. poor little guy. good luck tonight


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

You can beat this Remy. Don't give up. We have all fingers and paws crossed for you as well as lots of prayers coming your way.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Tonight has been weird and sad. Remy has been on fluids all night and finally perked up a bit. He then started the diarrhea. Have any of you smelled parvo diarrhea? It is unmistakably the worst smell I've ever experienced. So poor Remy is pooping, and I'm gagging, and my boyfriend is trying to keep him from sitting in it... It was an interesting scene. Im hoping one day this will seem funnier, like look what we went through. 

Unfortunately, in the process of all of this he also peed himself.., we werent the slightest bit upset but i guess he felt like he broke a rule (it was inside) and he is very sensitive to me, i mean VERY, so he started acting afraid of me and would only go near my bf. i placed him in my lap and held him for over an hour and he seemed to understand that momma isnt mad. 

Anyway, now Remy is in his kennel because he is... Pardon my bluntness... Dripping poo. I am right outside of the kennel laying on the floor... My bf let me nap for 3 hours earlier so now its his turn. And back at the vet at 7am.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you've had another rough night and I can only imagine how tired you both must be. I've never smelled parvo throw up or poop but I understand how horrible it smells. Many many prayers are being said for Remy and I hope and pray you see improvement today. What a horrible disease.

and Remy knows you love him--don't worry about that at all--he knows.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> It sounds like you've had another rough night and I can only imagine how tired you both must be. I've never smelled parvo throw up or poop but I understand how horrible it smells. Many many prayers are being said for Remy and I hope and pray you see improvement today. What a horrible disease.
> 
> and Remy knows you love him--don't worry about that at all--he knows.


Thank you for your reassurance. It's hard to see my poor sick pup acting afraid of me when all I want is for him to take comfort in me.

He is sleeping well now but continues to soil himself. I'm hoping this is a gOod thing as maybe it is the next stage and after this it gets better?

We are very tired, but we love him very much. I am too worried to sleep if my bf is not awake... If something happened I'd be devastated.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

ashleylp said:


> Thank you for your reassurance. It's hard to see my poor sick pup acting afraid of me when all I want is for him to take comfort in me.
> 
> He is sleeping well now but continues to soil himself. I'm hoping this is a gOod thing as maybe it is the next stage and after this it gets better?
> 
> We are very tired, but we love him very much. I am too worried to sleep if my bf is not awake... If something happened I'd be devastated.


I wish I could help answer your question about the soiling, but I really don't know about active parvo at all. I don't think your pup is afraid of you--he's just as scared as you are and he's feeling so bad. My vet had to caution me a few weeks ago that our dogs pick up on our emotions and I needed to stay positive in front of my dog. We were facing cataract surgery with him and I was very anxious about it all. Your feeling frightened that something might happen on your watch--that is completely normal--it's so hard!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry he still isn't any better...you and your BF are doing so great with him...Hold on to each other and Remy!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Praying for your sweet pup....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so glad to see that Remy is still fighting. You guys must be exhausted, and terrified. Remy KNOWS you love him, he just knows he shouldn't potty inside. Poor sweet little boy. We are praying for you little Remy, just keep fighting boy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Keep up the FIGHT Remy, you can win this battle! I will continue to keep you in my prayers.
((HUGS)) to all of you!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Thinking about and praying for your sweet boy. He is lucky to have two people who love him so much.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

After a LOOOOOOONG night, Remy is headed back to the vet with my boyfriend. He'll be there all day and I will pick him up at 6p. He continued to soil himself throughout the night but did seem overall more alert. Poor baby didn't sleep well at all though because every time he went to the bathroom it seemed to startle him. I'm sure he is scared and confused... he's used to that only happening when he wants it to. He is very dirty now... I used a washcloth to try to clean him up a bit because the vet said no baths until he's better. I can't wait to be able to clean him up and for us to go out again... he loves chasing birds and playing fetch and rolling around in the grass.

This morning he was more receptive to me. He is very smart and sensitive so I'm sure he's confused by being allowed to potty inside right now (we live in an apartment so allowing him to go in the complex is a no-no). He has a special bond with my boyfriend but respects me more... does that make sense? I think he sees my BF as "fun!" and me as (usually) more rule-enforcing. Normally (when healthy) if my BF tells him "no" he doesn't listen until he says it a few more times, but he listens the first time with me and stops whatever he is doing. I'll admit that I can get jealous of their "fun" bond because Remy seems to run to daddy for love and not to me as much. However, my BF gets jealous of the respect Remy has for me... especially when he sits there saying "no" or "sit" or whatever multiple times and I get results immediately, haha. I guess the grass is always greener on the other side...

We so so so so so appreciate all of your thoughts and prayers. I'll admit that my BF thought I was crazy for always being on this forum, but he got teary-eyed reading all of your responses yesterday. And the candles are beautiful... we have screen-shot every one of them so when Remy is better (with the help of God) we can look back on this later and remind him of how loved he is.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm really hoping your boy has better days ahead soon. I've been keeping him in my prayers for special people each night. My goldens are my babies (I don't have kids)--so I can only imagine how much this is worrying you and your BF and tearing you apart inside. I will also pray for you and your BF to find strength even in your moments of complete exhaustion.

On a side note--I know that Remy can't have a bath and that his little behind must be sore/raw from his diarrhea. Can you perhaps wipe his bottom w/ a Tucks pad? I believe it is just witch hazel, but it is very soothing (and inexpensive.)

My best to all of you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Little Remy I am thinking of you and praying. You feel better today, we all love you and care for you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Feeling so sad this morning thinking about Remy. I pray that he has a better day today and continues to fight this terrible illness. Candles lit and continued prayers coming your way....hugs.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

mygoldenkids said:


> I'm really hoping your boy has better days ahead soon. I've been keeping him in my prayers for special people each night. My goldens are my babies (I don't have kids)--so I can only imagine how much this is worrying you and your BF and tearing you apart inside. I will also pray for you and your BF to find strength even in your moments of complete exhaustion.
> 
> On a side note--I know that Remy can't have a bath and that his little behind must be sore/raw from his diarrhea. Can you perhaps wipe his bottom w/ a Tucks pad? I believe it is just witch hazel, but it is very soothing (and inexpensive.)
> 
> My best to all of you.


I've never heard of a Tucks pad... where do they sell them? I will definitely do that! We used a moist rag this morning and got most of it clean. It's just so caked onto his hair... that's the worst part. I was reading online just now that if i want to get a little bit of water and shampoo and put it on there, wipe it off with a wet rag, and then brush it out, I can. We were also thinking about picking up some pet shampoo wipes. Any experience with those?

We are in the same boat... Remy IS our son. In fact, sometimes we even say "Son, WHAT are you doing?"  okay, okay, we're weird, I know... but we aren't ready for babies yet and Remy is like a 2 year old anyway...:


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

I would imagine at this point the poor little guy is tired and just can't hold it. Poor baby. I know this is so exhausting and stressful for you all but I keep thinking that everyday he holds on is another day he's fighting this thing. Please know there are so many of us thinking of you all...just look at the number of views this thread has gotten. There are folks all over the world praying for Remy. 

Remy is lucky to have you!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Ashley, I'm so sorry Remy had such a rough night. I'm hoping him being more alert is a sign of better things to come. Come on Remy, HEAL. You have people from all over the world praying for you, sending tons of love and warm thoughts.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Remy was first in my prayers last night. I hope he he can feel all our love for him.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Sitting at my desk with candles lit for Remy. Have one lit for you and your BF as well.
Glad that you had a few hours sleep as others are true, you will need that strength, heart and strength to help Remy through this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Remy*

Praying for your little Remy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ashleylp said:


> Tonight has been weird and sad. Remy has been on fluids all night and finally perked up a bit. He then started the diarrhea. Have any of you smelled parvo diarrhea? It is unmistakably the worst smell I've ever experienced. So poor Remy is pooping, and I'm gagging, and my boyfriend is trying to keep him from sitting in it... It was an interesting scene. Im hoping one day this will seem funnier, like look what we went through.
> 
> Unfortunately, in the process of all of this he also peed himself.., we werent the slightest bit upset but i guess he felt like he broke a rule (it was inside) and he is very sensitive to me, i mean VERY, so he started acting afraid of me and would only go near my bf. i placed him in my lap and held him for over an hour and he seemed to understand that momma isnt mad.
> 
> Anyway, now Remy is in his kennel because he is... Pardon my bluntness... Dripping poo. I am right outside of the kennel laying on the floor... My bf let me nap for 3 hours earlier so now its his turn. And back at the vet at 7am.


Oh, Ashley, I'm so sorry he had such a rough night. I was hoping he would be starting to get better. You and your boyfriend are wonderful people. I hope the vet can help give Remy some relief today. Hang in there. You will get through this. All my best wishes and thoughts coming your way.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Prayers that Remy pulls thru this.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Ashley, though a bath is not recommended right now, when you feel he is strong enough you can put him in the kitchen sink and just wash his rear end and back legs with a little bit of shampoo and warm water. Just towel his rear & legs really well and blow dry him totally dry. I sadly have fought parvo many times in fosters then brought to my own dogs. Know what you are going through, but Vet and the lab I was working with (we got ahold of the Parvo 2(c) - vacc didn't cover) and were told that when we hit the 3 day mark, that a very small washdown was fine. In fact they said I needed to try to keep them as clean as possible as the virus ran it course and the dog was a bit stronger. Wanted them to not get more germs than necessary. I had to do something as the dried poo (even though we tried to clean well) was so bad and dogs seemed to like being clean.

Please, if you do this, only wet what you have too, but he must get clean then use the wipes for in-between, but if he is able, think he would like to not be having this on him and getting his little anus raw. 

My candle is lit and prayers come your way. I check the forum many times during the day to see his progress, but that he has survived so far makes me have such hope! You and your BF have done a tremendous job and I am sure it will lead to little Remy's recovery.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Remy is at the vet and reportedly doing better today! We are hoping we are on the uphill slope now! The vet was pleased that he is more alert today and of course they are still pumping fluids because of his inability to keep them all in.

Also, I called the vaccine company and they said that they will be compensating us once his treatment is complete. The woman I spoke with was extremely nice and said she understands what we are going through. I'm sure they have their spiel but she seemed genuinely concerned... it was nice. She brought up the topic of compensation before I did, too. I know they are essentially avoiding a class action lawsuit, but it sure feels nice (and stress relieving!) to hear that we will get most/all of the expenses back!! We are both students, believe me, everything helps.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lots of good thoughts coming your way for a better day, he will turn the corner soon and recover!


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

I am so glad that Remy is starting to do better... keeping you all in my thoughts! And I am glad that the vaccine company will be helping with the expenses, I am sure that takes a lot of weight off of your shoulders right now.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Deber said:


> Ashley, though a bath is not recommended right now, when you feel he is strong enough you can put him in the kitchen sink and just wash his rear end and back legs with a little bit of shampoo and warm water. Just towel his rear & legs really well and blow dry him totally dry. I sadly have fought parvo many times in fosters then brought to my own dogs. Know what you are going through, but Vet and the lab I was working with (we got ahold of the Parvo 2(c) - vacc didn't cover) and were told that when we hit the 3 day mark, that a very small washdown was fine. In fact they said I needed to try to keep them as clean as possible as the virus ran it course and the dog was a bit stronger. Wanted them to not get more germs than necessary. I had to do something as the dried poo (even though we tried to clean well) was so bad and dogs seemed to like being clean.
> 
> Please, if you do this, only wet what you have too, but he must get clean then use the wipes for in-between, but if he is able, think he would like to not be having this on him and getting his little anus raw.


If this progress continues, we will certainly give him a rinse off tonight! I'm so excited that he is doing a bit better!


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh I'm so happy he has showed improvement. I will keep praying he continues to gain strength and recover fully.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YAY for Remy!!!!!! Continued prayers for continued improvement. SO glad you got good news from the vax co.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Remy*

So very happy to hear Remy is doing better. Praying he will be healthy and home with you soon!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Pfiser also compensated us for a lot of the major charges too since she given her Vaccinations at the same clinic and the lot number was on file. They reimbursed us 100% of her charges, but sadly did not pay for the foster. But BOTH dogs pulled through it!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I have been following your postings, I will keep praying for the little guy and for his progress.

I must say, after watching the video that your BF took, I cried. I can see how much Remy is loved by both of you, that is so sweet.

Hang on Remy! We're all pulling for you. You will get through this. And mom and dad, you hang in there, too.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So happy to see Remy is doing a little better....you've all been doing such a great job! Good vibes from our crew......Clyde sends Remy a sloppy wet one!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so happy to see that he is doing better today. I've been thinking about little Remy a lot and saying tons of prayers for him to get better. The poor baby has been through too much. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## sns3948 (Aug 2, 2011)

Keep up the fight Remy! We're praying for you!


----------



## Petit Cadeau (Oct 18, 2011)

It is totally amazing to see the outpouring that Remy's illness is generating. Twenty-plus pages so far. The Golden community is huge, and *every* Golden is too valuable to lose! 
Hang in there Remy and Ashleylp! You'll all pull through this and be stronger for it. In the meantime, thanks too, to everyone for their support and interest in Remy. It is very gratifying to see in this day and age. 
And Ashley, keep up the communication with the vax company. 

Remy's distant cousins, Petit Cadeau, Nutmeg and Bayou are pulling for you all. :crossfing


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

ALRIGHT GUYS... GUESS WHAT?! My BF just called to tell me that they gave Remy some water and allowed him to eat some ID canned food and he not only had quite the little appetite but has kept it down for over an hour now!!! No vomiting, no diarrhea! I have never been so dang happy to hear that he ate something! Looks like we are headed to recovery!


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Hooray! So happy for you, your BF and Remy! Atta boy!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Way to go, Remy! :banana:


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Tears of joy here for you that Remy is on the road to wellness! Keeping positive thoughts for you that his recovery continues.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

arty::headbang2:dblthumb2Woooooooo Hoooooooo! Great News!!!!!:You_Rock_


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy tears running down my face! I'm so happy. Keep it up dear, Remy....:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so relieved and thrilled to hear this news. Happy dance going on here!!!!!

arty:arty::banana::banana:arty:arty:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So GREAT to hear that Remy is winning the fight.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Remy, YOU my Dear Child, just made sooooooo many people *HAPPY!!!!!!!!!! ((Hugs & Kisses))*


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

So happy to hear that Remy is winning his battle! I bet you can't wait to see him tonight.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So happy to hear that Remy is eating and drinking and able to keep it down.

Way to fight Remy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Very happy to read your last post, hooray, let's hope he goes from strength to strength


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

so glad to hear this news--sooo many people praying and pulling for him!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

ashleylp said:


> ALRIGHT GUYS... GUESS WHAT?! My BF just called to tell me that they gave Remy some water and allowed him to eat some ID canned food and he not only had quite the little appetite but has kept it down for over an hour now!!! No vomiting, no diarrhea! I have never been so dang happy to hear that he ate something! Looks like we are headed to recovery!


 Yay!! That is wonderful!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

So glad to hear the good news!!! Yay Remy, you did it little buddy!!! Keep fighting it!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Remy's going to grow up to be one tough cookie after having to go through this. So glad he's feeling better.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, great! Keep up the good work, Remy!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yay!!!!! So glad to hear the good news!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm crying happy tears. I knew you could do it Remy! Keep getting better sweet boy.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow....what a great board! Truly loving and supportive members and their pups! I wish they had one like this for Papillons. :wavey:


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

My heart just near burst reading this! Yea! and a big hug to Remy. This just made my day and can't wait to get home and tell DH. We have both been watching for word.
Your BF and your dedication is showing and the will-power your babe has is astounding. We are in your corner rooting for you Sweet Boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

You can post here about your Pappilon. We love all dogs!!

http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei....,cf.osb&fp=20cb5bf5d8c90627&biw=1192&bih=527


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

http://flickr.com/gp/ashleylp/LN1A8F

^^ Remy made a video for you all! He is home now and resting, but when he first got home he was ready to play! We let him play for about 5 minutes before telling him it was time to rest again. He is dealing with all of this so well! At the vet's recommendation we gave him 1/4 cup of food earlier and he has kept that down as well! Now tonight we can give him 1/4 to 1/2 cup and see how he does  YAY!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> Tears of joy here for you that Remy is on the road to wellness! Keeping positive thoughts for you that his recovery continues.


 I am glad to know I'm not the only one... This is the first I could sit down and check today and I have to admit I was nervous... 

What an incredible relief that maybe he has turned a corner.... Still praying for faster than normal recovery!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hello Remy!!! 

He's lookin' much perkier today!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is looking so much better! Way to go Remy.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello, cutie pie Remy! You are looking better today! Hugs and kisses coming your way from Amber!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I've been reading your thread this whole time but have not posted . . . I was a little afraid to read the end. I am SOOOOO HAPPY that your Remy boy is on the mends. This made my day complete.


----------



## Sam's dad (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm new to this forum and have been reading about your lil buddy and can only say Bless his lil heart and my heartfelt pleasure to see such wonderful caring parents


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Remy*

Praying for Remy..


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you so much for the video!! He looks SO much better!! I'm so happy for you all! Many prayers are still coming your way for a complete recovery and holding the food down. I hope your next video will be of Remy playing and doing what all puppies should be doing!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Keep up the fight, Remy! I loved your video, too. You've got to take it easy yet, you have some more healing to do but boy, we sure are glad that you are doing so much better. 

Kisses to you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::artydude:smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::artydude:smooch:


:arty2:arty:
Way to go Remy!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Sorry to be late on the post. Haven't been on the laptop most of the weekend and Halloween festivities. Glad to hear that he is doing better. I live in Austin and heard from our vet that Parvo was going around. It's hard raising pups in apartment complexes with a large community of pets. We kept our pups just in our back yard for two months until a few weeks after the last vaccine. Hopefully, you'll get some rest tonight.


----------



## Bailey'sMom (Oct 25, 2011)

That's great news! So glad Remy is doing better! Keep on getting better sweet boy! this made me so happy  Keep us posted!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SO glad to see the video. He looks worlds better. Keep it up Remy!!!!! I hope you all have a wonderful night.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have been following along and checking in regularly. I am so glad he is doing so much better!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

He looks so much better. Just take it easy Remy and rest. You have a whole lot of healing to do! Yeaaaaaaaa! That little one has the soul of a fighter..keep fighting babe.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, yay!!!! He looks SO much better. There is a little spark back in his eyes.

Bless his heart. What a fighter. Hope he continues to eat well, and eventually returns to his healthy self. :smooch:


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you for making my day!!! The first thing I did when I got home was boot my laptop to check this thread, fearing the worst but hoping for good news.

Remy, you have made me so happy, little one! I hope that on some level you know what a very lucky little boy you are - blessed with such a loving mom and dad!

arty: :jamming:arty2:arty:

With continued prayers for Remy,
Lucy


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! He looks so much perkier! I'm so happy for you all. Fingers crossed that you have a good night and it's all uphill from here.


----------



## LovingBella (Oct 31, 2011)

Yaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!! Thanks for the video. Keep up the great work mom! You can do it Remy!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Remy looks so great in the video. I'm beyond happy that he's getting better. Keep it up Remy we are all pulling for you.


----------



## jadellies (Sep 20, 2011)

I've been checking this thread from my phone while at work the past two days. I am so happy that Remy is doing better. Hopefully "mom and dad" will get some much needed rest!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just checking back in after a busy evening. I'm soooo happy to see the video and hear that Remy is doing so well. Such a cutie! Continued healing thoughts and prayers......


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yay, yay, yay!!!!! Best news tonight! Remy looks soooooo much better!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

So happy he is doing better!! yay!! Still in my prayers!


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

How fantastic! Still praying and keepi g you all in my thoughts!!! Go Remy- that will be t he best healing you can give your loving mom!!!!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

So glad Remy is on the mend. We're sending you get well kisses from California :smooch: Get rest little one so you can get back to playing soon.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh Remy...you look soooooo much better......I hope you continue to feel better, and better! I wish you all a great nights sleep, and a brighter tomorrow!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

yay remy! im so glad he's feeling better. Your video update was so cute!!!

:greenboun:woot2::wiggle:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Your video of Remy made me laugh and cry the same time, he looks soooo much better, hugs to little Remy :jamming::jamming::banana::banana:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Good news, thank you. Prayers continued for little Remy, hope you have peaceful night and let your mom have some sleep.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very, very glad to see Remy is doing better!!! Love the video!!! I hope to see a great report for tomorrow!!


----------



## Gino (Sep 26, 2011)

This news made my day! So happy to hear and see that your beautiful boy is feeling better . Wishing him a very speedy full recovery


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

So thankful to see he is feeling better!!!! Hugs to you all!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, Sweet Remy, you put a big Smile on my face this morning. I am so happy for you and your family. ((HUGS)) Thanks for the video!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Remy*

Remy is so adorable!!!! 

We love videos and I AM DANCING that he is feeling better and home!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just looking for a morning update.... hope you all had a good night.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Checking in as well on a Wednesday morning~ Such good news yesterday and the video was great - thanks - it was wonderful to hear you and see him!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Also just stopping by to see how Remy's night was. Hope today is even better than yesterday.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Like the others, just checking in on OUR boy Remy! I hope he had a good night and you got some much needed sleep.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Another Nervous Nelly here, checking in on our boy Remy?


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

So So SO happy to see this!  He is such a doll! Keeping the prayers going that he continues on the path to feeling completely normal again!  He is very lucky to have you and your boyfriend!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Yay!!! He is doing great!!! Ate all of his food last night and is energetic. I gave him a nice warm bath (vet said we could!) and dried him off really well and he is terrified of me. I don't understand why he likes my boyfriend so much better. I feed him, am with him longer... Ugh. So we are very very very happy he is well, but I am frustrated that it seemed to hurt our relationship more than help it.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

glad to hear he is doing so much better!


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

Just caught this thread....so glad to see that Remy is doing better! Best wishes for a full recovery!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Yay!!! He is doing great!!! Ate all of his food last night and is energetic. I gave him a nice warm bath (vet said we could!) and dried him off really well and he is terrified of me. I don't understand why he likes my boyfriend so much better. I feed him, am with him longer... Ugh. So we are very very very happy he is well, but I am frustrated that it seemed to hurt our relationship more than help it.


You showed him all your fear and he is now distrusting your emotions, don't take it personally just have patience and be consistent in your loving him. Be upbeat and visualize as you are petting him your bonded relationship you are wanting.


----------



## Sam's dad (Nov 1, 2011)

That video is wayyy tooo cute!!! LOL!! Glad to see the lil stinker home and almost ready for getting back to to eating your house!! LOL...


----------



## Petit Cadeau (Oct 18, 2011)

Ashley, have no fear. Remy loves you absolutely. When he's totally better and more energetic, you'll never know there was any shyness on his part. 
So glad he's doing much better. Strong love, strong heart = strong dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Remy*

So glad Remy ate and you got to give him a bath. I am sure that Remy is not terrified of you.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Yay, Remy! Glad to see that he doing better!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Can we get another Remy video or pictures!?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

For sure! I'll take a video this evening and post it on here! He is eating so well. He is on two medications... One is to help the inflammation of the intestines, the other are probiotics to help him fight off any infections or other illnesses since his defenses are so low. He is still sleepier than normal but does have very energeting moments! And we got sleep last night!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sounds great! Way to go Remy! Glad you guys got some much needed sleep.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm am crying tears of joy here! Your Boy is a Fighter and you two are real *heroes*! Don't worry--Remy LOVES you unconditionally--he may be a little skittish right now, but trust me, in a few days when he's 100%, you'll know he loves you!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Fantastic news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AshleyP*

AshleyP

So glad that Remy is doing so much better.
Did they say if it's safe for Remy to go to bathroom where he was going, or can he be reinfected?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

glad to hear he's doing so well...I loved the video of him...hope you'll have a "happy healthy Remy" party sometime soon and post the video for all to see...


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> AshleyP
> 
> So glad that Remy is doing so much better.
> Did they say if it's safe for Remy to go to bathroom where he was going, or can he be reinfected?


The vet said that it is like chicken pox. After overcoming parvo, dogs are immune. She actually said getting parvo and surviving works way better than shots. Guess Remy just wanted to do it the hard way :


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

OutWest said:


> glad to hear he's doing so well...I loved the video of him...hope you'll have a "happy healthy Remy" party sometime soon and post the video for all to see...


Last night Remy got canned food.. To him, that's like crack. We literally have to feed it by the spoonful because he will breathe it in... It's ridiculous. So as we are feeding that, Steven and I enjoyed some snickerdoodles I made, and we called it our mini little "yay! Progress! Party"

I made him some homemade dog biscuits and cut them into Halloween shapes for the holiday but he didn't get to eat them. They were super simple to make... I think I'll post the recipe here. We made enough for my BF to take to his coworkers so they could take them home to their dogs . Anyway, everyone said their dogs loved them so I can't wait to be able to give Remy his!!! That'll be a party!!!


----------



## Bailey'sMom (Oct 25, 2011)

So glad he is doing so much better!! I'm glad you and your bf got rest too!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

ashleylp said:


> The vet said that it is like chicken pox. After overcoming parvo, dogs are immune. She actually said getting parvo and surviving works way better than shots. Guess Remy just wanted to do it the hard way :


Tell your vet she needs a more accurate analogy-- chicken pox can come back--and older adults can get shingles from the virus that hangs around dormant in our bodies and then reawakens, inflicting pain and suffering. No fun. That being said, once Remy is healed and cleared for full activity and eating I have a feeling he's going to be spoiled rotten.

The little four month old puppy that survived parvo before we adopted him, was not adversely affected by the parvo and lived thirteen and a half years and was healthy (with the big exception of hip dysplasia) until almost the end of his life.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Glad he is doing better. Give him a couple more days and he will be giving you kisses and lots of love for everything you do for him.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

It's so wonderful to read about Remy's progress and your little party! I look forward to many more years of stories about Remy and how he has you wrapped around his paw. 


Lucy


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Remington post parvo! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

^^ Another video! Remy showing off his tricks! We just used his food as treats. He's a smart boy. Very calm today... he's normally a calm boy but today in particular of course.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Great video! He is so smart.

I have been reading your updates everyday and Remy has been in my prayers. So glad he is feeling better.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a good good boy. I'm so thrilled that he's doing so well. Give him ear rubs from our crew.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

remy looks great! 

ashley - i saw nothing but love in those puppy eyes for you.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Remy's video. The progress he has made is wonderful. I am so happy for you and your boyfriend. Remy is one tough cookie!! I also could see the love Remy has for you in that video!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> Remington post parvo! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> ^^ Another video! Remy showing off his tricks! We just used his food as treats. He's a smart boy. Very calm today... he's normally a calm boy but today in particular of course.


He looks very good but a bit thin (which you'd expect after his ordeal). Do you know how much he lost? I bet he'll be a chow hound for the next few weeks.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the video. He is smart lovely boy. I am glad he is doing so good on his way to fully recovery.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So happy for you guys, he is looking soo much better and yes I see love in those puppy eyes for YOU!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Happy tears in my eyes! He is such a doll. Who is your vet in Austin out of curiosity?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Nath said:


> Happy tears in my eyes! He is such a doll. Who is your vet in Austin out of curiosity?


Well, we go to south first vet hospital because that's where my boyfriend works so we get a little discount. However, he was treated at south branch pet and bird hospital by Dr. Patel... And we have absolutely no complaints! If you live in the area we should meet up one day! Remy loves other goldens


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

OutWest said:


> He looks very good but a bit thin (which you'd expect after his ordeal). Do you know how much he lost? I bet he'll be a chow hound for the next few weeks.


I think he lost about 6-7lbs. He was a fit boy to start with, we feed him well but he's so active it goes right through him. We do 3cups/day of propane normally. And of course treats here and there!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a great video and Remy is such a good boy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aww, I had tears in my eyes.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great video! Your boy is very smart for such a young age. You are doing wonderful things with him. Sending more healing thoughts and prayers for your boy.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the video. It's so great to see him happy and alert again. I'm impressed with how slowly he eats those treat. Ozzy goggles them when we give him the OK!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He is looking so much better!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He looks great! I am so glad he is feeling better.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a cute video...Im so happy that hes feeling better!!!


----------



## Gino (Sep 26, 2011)

Great video. I am so, so happy to see Remy doing so well. I can't imagine what the past few days have been like for you. Hugs to all of you


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

After all he just went through, he STILL does tricks! Good boy, Remy! So great to see him on the road to recovery, wow he was one sick boy.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so glad to hear/read that Remy is feeling better. Great Video. Even after going through so much he is still such a handsome little dude. 

You guys did a good job with him. I think it is great you are working on his training right now it will keep his mind sharp and won't be as taxing on the body as other types of exercise.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I am very happy too Remy beat this and is feeling better!


----------



## Bailey'sMom (Oct 25, 2011)

The video is great! He looks so much better  He's so cute!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I so love/loved to see the title of Remy's video.
"Remington post parvo!" Hooray!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

ashleylp said:


> I think he lost about 6-7lbs. He was a fit boy to start with, we feed him well but he's so active it goes right through him. We do 3cups/day of propane normally. And of course treats here and there!


I am so glad Remy is doing better. That ordeal must have been beyond frightening.

Now I can point out what made me laugh in this post. I know it's a typo, but I've never heard of any goldens who need *more *gas! :curtain:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

desilu said:


> I am so glad Remy is doing better. That ordeal must have been beyond frightening.
> 
> Now I can point out what made me laugh in this post. I know it's a typo, but I've never heard of any goldens who need *more *gas! :curtain:


That got my attention too! I am assume it was auto correct doing this! 
**** You Auto Correct! - Funny iPhone Fails and Autocorrect Horror Stories

PS sorry for the D word--it's in the website name....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How is Remy doing today?


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

IMG_0809.mp4 video by Ashley631 - Photobucket

^^^
Video of Remy saying hello!

IMG_0813.mp4 video by Ashley631 - Photobucket


^^^
Video of Remy obviously feeling better 

Remy is doing even better today! And no, I don't feed him propane, I feed him PROPLAN! haha, yes, I typed that last one on my iphone... autocorrect can make things awkward sometimes.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ashley, I'm so relieved to hear it's really looking like Remy is going to be just fine. What a huge blessing. I just had to tell you how much I admired your attitude and devotion to your pup through all this. Hard work night after night is tough. 

I'm one of those people who always tries to look for a silver lining in terrible experiences and I have to think that you've probably learned a lot about yourself through this. Not everyone in the world has the guts to tough it out through physically exhausting and emotionally draining situations. I have to think that if you ever choose to have human kids some day you will do a fantastic job. Congratulations on pulling through this.... all three of you


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Makes me happy to come here each night and see Remy getting better!! Thank you for sharing videos and letting us actually see Remy's progress. So very happy for the three of you to have gotten through this together!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the video updates! He looks fabulous!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I just watched the next two video's. They made my day! I'm so happy that Remy is back to normal. Hugs to you, Remy and your boy friend. You are a lucky family to have each other....


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

The videos made my day too. He's so cute!I'm very glad he's doing so much better!Feel free to give him an ear rub from me,i'm too far.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a great start to my day, watch Remy looking sooooooooo good. You guys did a fantastic job with him.....belly rubs from NC!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Such lovely news! I hope you and Remy have a splendid weekend and time to enjoy each other.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He is looking great! Have a wonderful weekend together!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwww.....Remy does look great, made me laugh,so sorry he had to go through this ordeal, POOR PUP....I've read all 32 pages.....:wavey:HOORAY FOR REMY!!!!!!:::


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

It sure warms my heart to see Remy doing the hoochie-koochie on his toy and looking so darn cute!

As someone else mentioned, this has really been a test for you two, and you didn't give up on him! Remy has the best humans and I am sure he will grow up to be the best (well, next to my pups) doggy in the world.


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

Hang in there Remy! Prayers and best wishes coming your way!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ashleylp said:


> *And no, I don't feed him propane*, I feed him PROPLAN! haha, yes, I typed that last one on my iphone... autocorrect can make things awkward sometimes.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

I read that and thought, hmm, I guess that's just the name of the dog food she buys?

So glad to see Remy looking like a Golden should again! Happy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Best wishes for nice, calm weekend for all 3 of you. You did tremendous job in saving your puppy. Those are the moments when you straighten your bond with your dog and your family and make you believe in strangers you never know they are around to help. Best wishes to Remy for speedy, fully recovery.


----------



## Bailey'sMom (Oct 25, 2011)

The videos made me smile, he looks great! You and your boyfriend did a great job with him! Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Brandiann (Jul 24, 2011)

I haven't been on here in about a week.. I just saw this thread and HAD to read it from beginning to end.. and I must admit I cried the entire time, at first because I was so sad and scared for Remy, and then because I was so happy to see the videos and the positive outcome.. (I always notice your posts because we got our babies around the same time and they looked sooo much alike) Remy, You, and your boyfriend have been through so much, and I admire your strength and loyalty. Big hugs to all of you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Remy*

Remy

So glad he is doing better, Praying for you, Remy and your boyfriend!

What a great video of your boy-he is so precious!!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ashleylp/6307472739/


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Hoping the three of you are deep in a relaxing, healing weekend!
Julie and bello!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey everyone! We had a great weekend. Remy is back to normal... except his energy level is insane because we have to keep him inside at LEAST til Wednesday. He wants to go outside so badly... he keeps staring out the windows and ringing the bells on the door like "PLEASE, LET ME GO OUTSIDE!". Thank you all for your good wishes, we are where we are today because of how great everyone here is. Now if only I could convince my boyfriend that Remy needs a new puppy friend...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

ashleylp said:


> Hey everyone! We had a great weekend. Remy is back to normal... except his energy level is insane because we have to keep him inside at LEAST til Wednesday. He wants to go outside so badly... he keeps staring out the windows and ringing the bells on the door like "PLEASE, LET ME GO OUTSIDE!". Thank you all for your good wishes, we are where we are today because of how great everyone here is. Now if only I could convince my boyfriend that Remy needs a new puppy friend...


I''m so happy to read your update! Your little one must be so ready to rumble outside!! Only 3 more days!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great news on Remy! I thought about you guys all weekend, praying he was still doing well. My nephew and his fiance' live in Austin too. They have two small dogs in an apartment but they also have their own area off their patio to where the dogs potty. Makes it so much safer for the dogs. I pray you don't have anymore problems.


----------



## Bailey'sMom (Oct 25, 2011)

Great news, thanks for the update. Glad he's back to normal.


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

i'm soo glad remy is doing better! i just saw the thread it and i cried as well.. its such a scary time! hoping for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

It's lovely to see that your story has such a happy outcome for Remy!



ashleylp said:


> ...Now if only I could convince my boyfriend that Remy needs a new puppy friend...


You are a very brave woman! :uhoh: :curtain:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Remy*

Thank God Remy is o.k.!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

ashleylp said:


> Hey everyone! We had a great weekend. Remy is back to normal... except his energy level is insane because we have to keep him inside at LEAST til Wednesday. He wants to go outside so badly... he keeps staring out the windows and ringing the bells on the door like "PLEASE, LET ME GO OUTSIDE!". Thank you all for your good wishes, we are where we are today because of how great everyone here is. Now if only I could convince my boyfriend that Remy needs a new puppy friend...


I hope the vet told you that you will not be able to have an unvaccinated dog (like a puppy) in your home for almost a year. Also if you think he picked this up from the area surrounding your home (I think you said that?) you might want to put up some warning signs for other dogs. Glad Remy is back to his old self !!


----------

